# Offline Baukasten



## gingerswelt (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige für eine Freundin, die keine HTML-Kenntnisse besitzt, einen 
kostenlosen Homepage Baukasten. Sie möchte damit ihre Homepage offline erstellen. 

Kennt jemand einen derartigen Anbieter?

Alles was ich bisher gesehen habe, waren kostenlose Tools, die aber immer nur online zu bedienen waren. 

Vielen Dank
ginger


----------



## Maik (28. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir  HTML Baukasten weiter?


----------



## gingerswelt (28. Januar 2006)

Hy michaelsinterface,

danke für den Tip. Du hilfst mir ja in jeder Lebenslage.
Leider möchte Sie nicht einen Cent ausgeben. Ich versuche
es mit der Demoversion. Vielleicht reicht das schon.

Ich bin dennoch an eine kostenlose Vollversion eines
Homepage Baukastens interessiert.

Danke.


----------



## Maik (28. Januar 2006)

10 EUR für die Vollversion des 'Homepage Baukasten 8.0' sind doch (eigentlich) ein Schnäppchenpreis, oder?


----------



## gingerswelt (28. Januar 2006)

*Geiz ist Geil*

Es gibt Menschen, denen ist das immer noch zu teuer. 
Frei nach dem Motto: Geiz ist Geil. 

Und ich bezahle nicht für andere ... da bin ich auch zu geizig


----------



## franz007 (28. Januar 2006)

Dann wäre es fast das beste und auch bestimmt das billigste wenn du deine Freudin einfach html lernt (selfhtml ist immer gut) und dann irgendeinen opensource Editor wie NVU verwendet.


----------



## PuReSteeL (28. Januar 2006)

Geiz ist geil ist der Untergang des Abendlandes...


----------



## franz007 (28. Januar 2006)

PuReSteeL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geiz ist geil ist der Untergang des Abendlandes...



Und der Aufgang des Morgenlandes


----------

